# المنتديات الأدبية > منتدى الشعر والنثر > منتدى الشعر والخواطر المنقوله >  >  تعآلي شوفي عيوني قهرهآ يستلذ بكآآآآآآآي ,

## كويتيه وكلي فخر

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1DxBowIWbDk

----------


## أنيـ القلب ـن

*يبس ريقه من الفرقي.. ورسم حمله على سوره

انا ليه..!؟اشتكي جرحي.. وانا الي حاضنك برضاي

قصيده جميله

اختيار حلوو
موفقه خيتوه*

----------

